# hello a couple of questions about FSW application:)



## cydney (Mar 22, 2012)

hiya everyone,

We are ready to send out application off tomorrow for the FSW and theres a couple of things I was wondering if anyone could help with please?

firstly does anyone know if the cap had closed yet as I know it must be nearly full now? my hubby is applying under the noc 7312 and i doubt that will fill up but I am not sure if it can fill up on just receiving 10,000 applications?

and we have took a screen shot of our bank account online and it shows our name and balance etc so do you think this will be ok? as we went into the bank today and got a print out and it only showed our bank account number and balance oh and transactions but it didnt say our name for some reason
we just scared they wont accept a screen shot of the bank account.

also my hubby worked has worked at the same place since he left school but the place has changed hands 4 times so it changed name 4 times but he kept the same manager for at least the last 10 years so his manager has gave him a work reference for the last 10 years on the companys headed paper and explained that hes been his manager for the last 10 years. 
the other companys went bust and we cant find any old contracts but we have put copies of his pay slips dating back to 2002 in showing he worked for them all do you think this will be enough?

Thanks in advance and this is a great site


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

The letter should be fine but you need to provide original bank statements. Copies or printouts won't be accepted. Good luck with it all


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Screenshot is not acceptable. In 5 mins someone could make a screenshot look like they have a million bucks in their account. Has to be an original bank statement; your monthly account statement posted to you should have your name, address and balance.


----------

